# iPod Touch 2G, questions de novice



## BlueVelvet (4 Octobre 2008)

Salut à toutes/tous,

Je prépare minutieusement mon achat dun iPod Touch, et pour cause ! Apple me laisse le temps de vous poser des questions stupides : je ne sais pas chez vous, mais en Suisse, on en est à 3 semaines au moins dattente dans les Fnac pour le 32G Donc une rafale de soucis de futur novice (jai pas trouvé clairement après recherche) :

Installation de liTouch : lors du premier branchement, peut-on éviter quil synchronise automatiquement toute la bibliothèque iTunes et les podcasts ? Le manuel de liTouch est peu clair à ce sujet, sagissant de la première connexion (après je vois bien comment activer le mode manuel, je parle bien du premier branchement).

Câbles : depuis mon vieux iPod 4G, les choses ont bien changé Il faut tout payer ! Le dock, livré tout seul (OK avec remote), le deuxième câble USB pour la connexion réseau électrique du dock, ladaptateur secteur Dans le temps ( !), tout cela était livré avec certains iPod ! Question : le firewire est désormais exclu ? Sur le 4G je connectais ladaptateur secteur avec un câble FW Et plus de connexion possible au Mac/PC par FW?
Question subsidiaire : du coup, je pense utiliser le câble USB livré doffice pour la connexion à ladaptateur secteur et prendre un rétractable pour relier liTouch au PC/Mac. Qqn a-t-il lexpérience de ces rétractables ? Pas de soucis ?

Etui : là, les nouveautés sont annoncées en rafale. Je rêve dun étui qui protège le dos et offre un plat rabattable, par le haut, pour couvrir lécran, et qui laisse laccès aux touches de volume, hold et au connecteur dock pas encore vu. Mais si qqn ?

Ecran : pensez-vous quun film de protection soit utile ? Sur les Palm cétait un business juteux mais je nai jamais trouvé très utile Une idée ?

Vidéo : comment transférer simplement le contenu dun DVD sur liTouch ? Je sais il existe plein de posts et de logiciels, mais je suis un perdu quelle serait la méthode la plus simple ?

Merci davance pour votre patience, et maudissez Apple, cest leurs délais de livraison qui me font vous poser toutes ces questions ;-) Belles journées à vous


----------



## steveaustin (4 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

pour ta première question , je peux te dire qu'il n'y a pas de synchronisation automatique  avec itunes ;
C'est toi qui choisis , tu peux même décider de ne rien synchroniser du tout 

Par rapport à l'étui , je ne suis sûrement pas d'un bon conseil , mais moi j'ai décidé de ne pas en mettre ; il y a bien-sûr des traces de doigt à l'arrière , mais l'écran reste nickel !


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Toute synchronisation peut de toute façon être annulée à n'importe quel moment de celle-ci...

Les iPod Touch 2G ne sont pas rechargeables par firewire, donc tu peux mettre à la retraite ton cable. Par contre, les cables USB que tu avais avec ton iPod 4G devraient fonctionner sans soucis. Aucun avis sur les retractables, je n'en n'ai pas, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas.

Pour les protections écrans, je recommande les protections type InvisibleShield. J'ai installé une Bodyguardz sur mon iPod Touch 1G et j'en suis très satisfait. Par contre, ça n'est pas évident à mettre, en tout cas à bien mettre. Mais avec ça, je n'ai pas besoin d'une housse supplémentaire si ce n'est pour les chocs en cas de chute. J'ai donc un étui, pour iPod Touch de première version mais je suppose qu'une mise à jour est sortie/sortira : c'est une protection de Griffin mais je ne trouve pas sa référence sur le site constructeur. En tout cas, elle a tout ce que tu veux. Tu devrais la trouver, ou équivalent, dans les bonnes boutiques (FN*C ou Apple Store puisque vous en avez en Suisse) d'ici quelques temps.

Pour les vidéos, il existe Handbrake qui fait ça assez facilement...

Si quelque chose n'est pas clair, n'hésite pas. Et bon courage pour l'attente !


----------

